# What's in spike?



## Heather (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't have much in spike right now so I thought I could live vicariously through the rest of you. Hopefully. 

This is all my current activity:

Paph. dianthum (2 spikes)
Paph. tigrinum

Phrag. Barbara LeAnn
Phrag. Beauport
Phrag. lindenii (2 spikes)

and the Mex. xero. (which I bought a new pot for today!)

What a measley little list huh?


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 13, 2006)

P. delenatii, two noid hybrids (one is a Deperle, I think), p. dianthum (one spike, one sheath), and my huge Phrag Sorcerer's Apprentice is sending up two spikes, which I just had to recently move as it no longer fits on my rack. If only I had known it was going to get so massive so quickly, I would have never gotten it, however, now that I have it, I can't let go of it.


----------



## Kyle (Jun 13, 2006)

I only have two slippers in spike. A hanne popow and a paph wardii.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi Kyle:
Where did you get the wardii??

Paphman910


----------



## bwester (Jun 13, 2006)

I have absolutely NO slippers in spike, I guess they dont like me. I do have a catasetum, a phal and a catt hybrid in spike though.


----------



## lienluu (Jun 13, 2006)

Not too much right now 

P. dianthum v. album 'Albino Beauty'
Several P. besseaes
P. Ashley Wilkes
Some first bloom Brachy hybrids
P. Sergeant Eric 'Thomas Fortsch Sr.' AM/AOS
P. China Dragon 'Windy Hill' AM/AOS
Several more Phrags (forget which ones now)
Several Cattelya species and Laelea tenebrosas.


----------



## Kyle (Jun 13, 2006)

Paphman910 said:


> Where did you get the wardii??



I got this one from Clouds orchids. I haven't looked at the tag in a while to see who the parents are. It grew really fast, in my opinion. Have you found that your seedlings are fast growing?

Kyle


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi Kyle:
Yes, they are extremely fast growers.

Paphman910


----------



## Marco (Jun 13, 2006)

I have no paphs in spike! :sob:


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 13, 2006)

Blake, I don't have any Phrags in spike either. Except for the Autumn Fire which I bought in spike. I do have three of four Neofinetia in spike though, and a handful of Phals. 

That's it at my place.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 13, 2006)

Nothing!


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 14, 2006)

I haven't check the past couple of days; but I know I had the following:

Actress
Booth's Strap Leaf
Druid Spring
St. Swithin
Isabel Booth
moquettianum


----------



## paphreek (Jun 14, 2006)

Paphs in spike:
niveum
tigrinum
henryanum (another one)
barbigerum (2 more)
(moquettianum x micranthum)
(Impulse x leucochilum)
S.Gratrix 'Cocker Spaniel'
primulinum var. liltii
sukhakulii
Rosey Dawn
Caddiana 'Supreme'? How come this one didn't wait 'til fall?
(exul x Tyke) '#2'
Uncas
(barbigerum x charlesworthii) '#1' and '#2'
callosum

That doesn't include what's in bloom. Things are kind of slow this time of year.


----------



## littlefrog (Jun 14, 2006)

I have about 10 besseae in spike, but I don't really expect much from the flowers (too hot). Some Don Wimber and other phrag hybrids. Not many paphs at all, my Maudiaes have gone to sleep for the summer, I guess. Three Magic Lanterns in spike. I keep hoping some of the big multiflorals will spike...


----------



## Dee (Jun 14, 2006)

I have spiking or blooming:

Prince Edward of York
Edna Ratcliffe
Gege Huges
Rosey Dawn
Susan Tucker 'Yuletide'
Armeni White
victoria-regina
pinocchio
concolor

And then a bunch of Miltoniopsis, 
Phal's (spiking again), 
huge Onc.Sharry Baby with 6 spikes, 
huge Mtdm. Bartley Schwarz 'Highland'
Dgmra Winter Wonderland
Dgmra Hani 'Star of Unicorn'
Wils Lisa Devos


----------



## Darin (Jun 14, 2006)

Not much in spike around my place right now. 

Paph Lynleigh koopowitz - about a week from opening 
Paph Hsinying Alien - a few weeks out before blooming

Several of those less important orchids are also in spike to add color. And several old blooms from other paphs are hanging on.


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 14, 2006)

not a whole lot right now. Miracle 'Victory', Maudiae 'The Queen', a Saint Swithin that I need to photograph, L. purpurata fma. carnea, phrag besseae.

And dozens of deadbeat plants with BS growths and no activity.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 14, 2006)

Only a few:

Paph primulinum
Paph hookerae
Phrag Robert Palm
Phrag Grouville
Phrag Urgandiae (This may not count, as there are two spikes blooming on it already. But a third spike it growing rapidly.)


----------



## Gideon (Jun 16, 2006)

It's Winter down South...so there are a couple of spikes here and there...I expected more

*Paphs*
Paph Al Hill (Conco-bellatulum x micranthum)
Paph Albion FCC/RHS
Paph Betty Bracey 'Springtime' AM/AOS
Paph Chagran x W. Churchill x (W. Churchill x Maginot)
Paph Esmé Hennessy (Paph. Pittsburg # 91 x Vashon Sundance 'bon accord')
Paph Groen Mamba (Cheery Day x Via Allegre)
Paph Hellas ‘Westonbirt’ FCC/RHS 
Paph Hildegarde 'Angela' HCC/SAOC
Paph Ho Chi Minh (vietnamense X delenatii)
Paph Honeycomb Creek (Paph. Honda Gold x Hellas "Hettie" )
Paph Hsinying Dragon (Emulate x Dragon Flag)
Paph insigne x P. British Bulldog
Paph Irish lass c.v 'lisa andrea' HCC/SAOC x Dusty Miller 'shelley'
Paph Maroela (Gaystone x Via Allegre)
Paph Mervyn Roper HCC/SAOC (P. Pittsburgh x P. Emerald Creek)
Paph Saint Alban
Paph Saint Pinot (st swithin x Pinocchio)
Paph Silvara "hestia" AM/RHS
Paph Superdru
Paph Yipideeday 'Val' AM/SAOC
Paph insigne
Paph insigne var sanderanum
Paph liemianum
Paph moquettianum
Paph sukhakulii 'VR'
Paph spicerianum 'VR'
and some NOIDS

*Phragmipedium *
Phragmipedium Sedenii 'Red'

*Catts*
About 20

*Cymbidiums*
About 260

*Dendrobiums*
About 5

*Ansellia africanas*
About 80

And some odds


----------



## bench72 (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey no fair... I'm down south and i only have two spikes :sob:

Paph Small World x World Spa
Paph World Spa x Ambersham

yep, that's about all the paphs in spike


----------



## Heather (Jun 17, 2006)

Okay, well, now we know who's going to be posting all the photos around here soon. 
250 Cyms...yipes!


----------



## L I Jane (Jun 17, 2006)

Gideon _ I'd love to see Paph Al Hill (conco-bellatulum x micranthum ) when it blooms!!!:drool:


----------



## Stephan (Jun 18, 2006)

Uhm

I have a modest (yes, I do) collection of mature plants and have high hopes for some of my multiflorals later this year. Right now, the plants I have in spike or bloom are;

Paph insigne
Paph Leeanum
Paph villosum
Paph boxallii

Phrag Eric Young
Phrag Calurum
Phrag Sedenii
Something I bought recently which I was told is besseae (jury's out)

Cheers all
Stephan


----------



## Heather (Aug 26, 2006)

With all Rick's news today, I thought I'd revisit this and see what everyone has going on. 

I don't know that I have too much, but I have some things looking suspicious which, if they are in sheath, will be quite exciting. 

Definite:
Phrag. Magdalene Rose 4N x besseae
Phrag. dalessandroi (but may be stalled)

Absolute Maybes:
Paph. supardii
Paph. laevigatum
Paph. Sander's Pride

Fingers crossed!!

So, whatcha'll got??


----------



## Marco (Aug 26, 2006)

no slipper action here  I will be getting one of Matt's prim albas thats in low spike though..


----------



## TADD (Aug 26, 2006)

F.C. Puddle and that's it... I am so dissapointed!


----------



## Carol (Aug 26, 2006)

Let's see, I have a Paph Maudiae 'Magnificum' and Paph Dollcevita in bloom.

In bud for the first time Paph Fairy Lace and Paph White Leopard x Paph Greyi(Marriott Orchids) and Paph Lyro Blackhawk, 4 buds(Mystic Mountain).

:wink:


----------



## Stephan (Aug 27, 2006)

In bloom

Paph Leeanum
Paph boxalii
Paph Limidolli
Phrag Eric Young

In spike
Phrag Don Wimber
Phrag Schroderae
Phrag Green Hornet
Paph NOID (although I believe it's Dellense by bellatulum)

Other possibilities but no signs yet.

Cheers
Stephan


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2006)

My place is a bit sparse in my opinion, with our society show coming up September 15.

I also have:
parishii (super slow)
malipoense (bud developing)
spicerianum
wardii
lowii
esquirolie
moquetianum (always)
primulinum var purp (always)
Mexipedium (still)
Phrag pearcei

Definite maybe's (I like that one Heather)
sangii

Found 2 more
dayanum
gratrixianum


----------



## Heather (Aug 27, 2006)

Found a sheath on my most robust new OZ besseae this morning. 
I have missed my bess's.


----------

